# Sierra Road Roadbikereview ride on September 11



## Francis Cebedo

Route: Sierra Road, to Calaveras road
Mileage for A route: 3800 foot climb , 40 miles
Time: 8:45
Place: 3094 Berryessa Rd, San Jose, CA.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...101,-121.852584&spn=0.007373,0.01236&t=h&z=17

We need photos of this route.

There will be a ride for all levels Are you going to be there?

Route map is here: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Sierra-Rd-Roadbikereview

fc


----------



## heythorp

I will know after tonight or Sunday. If I go do so no mas and all goes well then I will be at sierra. If I can't get my head in the game on the dirt then I will be there.


----------



## ShaneW

I would like to join in but I would like to know more about the route/elevation for the B or C group.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ShaneW said:


> I would like to join in but I would like to know more about the route/elevation for the B or C group.


Group C will skip Sierra road and go up 237 aka Calaveras Road and turn left to go to Calaveras road by the reservoir.

It's going to be a breeze except for the hard part 

The B group will get a 15 minute head start at Sierra Road.

The route is here: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Sierra-Rd-Roadbikereview
fc


----------



## ukbloke

Is the plan to make a loop out of this, or turn around on Calaveras Road and head back the same way? There is always the mighty Welch Creek Road for those who want more climbing!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ukbloke said:


> Is the plan to make a loop out of this, or turn around on Calaveras Road and head back the same way? There is always the mighty Welch Creek Road for those who want more climbing!


This is out and back. http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Sierra-Rd-Roadbikereview

The loops are no good as far as I know and this will enable all of us to meet up and ride back together as we pick up the other groups on the way back. Calaveras is an amazing road in both directions btw.

fc


----------



## ukbloke

francois said:


> This is out and back. http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Sierra-Rd-Roadbikereview


That's cool, thanks. Have you discovered the "follow the road" feature on bikely?


----------



## Tort

I missed the last one and will miss this one as well. I'm signed up for Tour De Tahoe that weekend.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Missed the last RBR ride but would be interested in riding on the 11th. Will probably do the A ride. Is this a hammerfest, or will there be any regroups along the route?


----------



## WaitWienie

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Missed the last RBR ride but would be interested in riding on the 11th. Will probably do the A ride. Is this a hammerfest, or will there be any regroups along the route?


Hammerfest with regroups!!! lol I can only think of a few places we might regroup... Right after the Sierra climb, at the top of Calaveras going outbound, the turn around spot, back at the top of Calaveras then the end... I have ridden Calaveras a few times and have never managed to stay together its kinda a rough road to pace no? If I may suggest a loop... 

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/ca/san jose/469128280809424346

This will give us a nice 15-20 miles stretch after we get to the crown of calaveras to set a nice pace line. Since I am pretty sure its going to be every man for themselves going up calaveras rollers... There is a nice store at the calveras/niles canyon junction we can regroup and see what B groupers want to pound the pedals back. since it stays pretty flat for the most part after that.

Chris


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Missed the last RBR ride but would be interested in riding on the 11th. Will probably do the A ride. Is this a hammerfest, or will there be any regroups along the route?


There will be regroups for sure (bottom of Sierra, top of Sierra, Felter and Calaveras, end of Calaveras, etc.). There will be periods of diress but it should be a really fun ride.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ukbloke said:


> That's cool, thanks. Have you discovered the "follow the road" feature on bikely?


Tell me where the is please. I don't really understand bikely.

fc


----------



## ukbloke

francois said:


> Tell me where the is please. I don't really understand bikely.


When you are drawing the route there is a check-box called "auto-follow the road" on the panel at the left, just below a set of icons. If you check this box you can click on the map and it will join the last point up to the new point by following the roads automatically. This way you do not have to approximate the road using a set of straight lines. It gets confused by tricky intersections, eg. a freeway clover-leaf, so it is best to revert back to non-auto-follow for those. You can put routes together about 10x faster using this.


----------



## ukbloke

It looks like I can't make the ride as my wife is working that day. There is a slight possibility if the C group ride is open to Dads with daughters on trail-a-bikes!


----------



## heythorp

ukbloke said:


> It looks like I can't make the ride as my wife is working that day. There is a slight possibility if the C group ride is open to Dads with daughters on trail-a-bikes!



Just bring her, you will still beat half of the A group up sierra


----------



## EBrider

I'm in for an A ride


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ukbloke said:


> It looks like I can't make the ride as my wife is working that day. There is a slight possibility if the C group ride is open to Dads with daughters on trail-a-bikes!


What the hey man? Too many issues and excuses on this thread.

Hey UK, I saw you on Steven Creek just now while I was having lunch at Vivi's (by Cupertino post office). Does Saxo Bank know you're not wearing your sponsor kit during training?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

EBrider said:


> I'm in for an A ride


Nice avatar. Bring that bike! 

Didn't you just ride Leadville?

fc


----------



## ShaneW

ukbloke said:


> It looks like I can't make the ride as my wife is working that day. There is a slight possibility if the C group ride is open to Dads with daughters on trail-a-bikes!


You know that you are totally going to destroy the tiny bit of pride/efo I have left when you smoke me going uphill with a trailer and your daughter making funny faces at me as you pull away right? I think its cruel of you to do that to me but I would do it if i could!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke

ShaneW said:


> You know that you are totally going to destroy the tiny bit of pride/efo I have left when you smoke me going uphill with a trailer and your daughter making funny faces at me as you pull away right? I think its cruel of you to do that to me but I would do it if i could!!:thumbsup:


Well, she's out-grown the trailer so now she is pedalling on the trail-a-bike. She is very competitive and a pretty strong rider ... for a 4 year old. I'll teach her how to do "The Look" when about to drop someone.


----------



## ukbloke

francois said:


> Hey UK, I saw you on Steven Creek just now while I was having lunch at Vivi's (by Cupertino post office). Does Saxo Bank know you're not wearing your sponsor kid during training?


I'm riding without sponsorship until Team Radio Luxembourg sends me a new contract.

I was thinking while riding past that lunch at Vivi's or an afternoon of pool and darts at that other place would be a better idea than attempting to lose my lunch on Montebello!


----------



## ShaneW

ukbloke said:


> Well, she's out-grown the trailer so now she is pedalling on the trail-a-bike. She is very competitive and a pretty strong rider ... for a 4 year old. I'll teach her how to do "The Look" when about to drop someone.


Well that is absolutely unacceptable then! If I get passed by a 4 year old pedaling by me I am never riding again!! Hahahahaha. I probably weigh more than both of you put together anyway but even I cant justify that and make it ok. I will go into massive depression and probably hang myself off the shower curtain railing when I get back from that ride:incazzato: :cornut:


----------



## EBrider

francois said:


> Nice avatar. Bring that bike!
> 
> Didn't you just ride Leadville?
> 
> fc


Yeah, that picture is from Leadville. 

I did ride that bike on the Death Ride, but I should probably bring my road bike to have any chance of hanging with an A ride.


----------



## jorgemonkey

Got it on my calender. 

Is the B group heading up Sierra also? I'm thinking of heading up earlier & meeting up with the B group at the top of the hill. Don't wanna slow anyone down!


----------



## heythorp

B ride will go out 15-20 minutes before the A ride. Same route. Also if you get dropped on calavaras Just keep riding the group will be coming right back at you on the return trip.


----------



## pmarshall

I will do this ride for sure!! I have been practicing in my new road rig and would love to ride up sierra with faster climbers than me. Maybe I will even get my best time yet following some faster guys. I currently climb it in just about 30 mins each time. Want to get under 30 mins.


----------



## ShaneW

jorgemonkey said:


> Got it on my calender.
> 
> Is the B group heading up Sierra also? I'm thinking of heading up earlier & meeting up with the B group at the top of the hill. Don't wanna slow anyone down!


Dont worry.....you WON'T be last on that climb......thats my job! :thumbsup:


----------



## alex3780

im def in, had a great time last time. this time, i'll go with the Bs.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Do not fear...

... the little filipino who climbed the hill in 22 minutes without diress.

<img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/orngcrsh/SOmV8Xqd0nI/AAAAAAAAAJQ/My4oSkJ8BYY/s800/IMG_5155%20copy.jpg">


Or his dad who climbed it in 35 minutes...

... at 71 years old

<img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/orngcrsh/SOrxOFH1plI/AAAAAAAAAY4/y9MP5yfQTsU/s800/IMG_5405%20copy.jpg"



But be afraid ... be very afraid...

of the LOOK...

... by the ponytailed baggy shorts climber.


----------



## CHL

How would you guys compare Sierra Road to other climbs in the bay area? Is it like Montebello Road, which is fairly steep at the start and mellows out toward the half way mark? It's not like Hicks that has a consistent 16-19% gradient until the top?

CHL


----------



## sometimerider

CHL said:


> How would you guys compare Sierra Road to other climbs in the bay area? Is it like Montebello Road, which is fairly steep at the start and mellows out toward the half way mark? It's not like Hicks that has a consistent 16-19% gradient until the top?


Sierra is shorter but slightly steeper than Montebello.

A good way to compare bay area climbs is at this site

Set "Graph1" to Sierra, for example, and "Graph 2" to Montebello.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

CHL said:


> How would you guys compare Sierra Road to other climbs in the bay area? Is it like Montebello Road, which is fairly steep at the start and mellows out toward the half way mark? It's not like Hicks that has a consistent 16-19% gradient until the top?
> 
> CHL


It is very similar to Montebello but with no break in the middle. It's a consistent 10% I think

tool!
http://www.actc.org/profiles/index.php

fc


----------



## CHL

Just looked at it using maps.google. Looks painful, even from the still photography, which usually doesn't capture the gradient very well. It would be interesting to see if anyone still had any juice left in the tank after hammering this hill to complete the ride. Definitely will use my climbing wheels for this one. Will be there, less my right leg decides to do another tendonitis bs on me again. 

If Ukbloke and his daughter beat me to the top, I'm buying dad a beer and the young lady ice cream. Then, I'll go back to scuba diving where my ego can't possibly take a beating.

CHL


----------



## tosa

*Sierra "rest" points*

I believe there is a break (slight descent) in Sierra, maybe a mile from the top? It comes right after a steepish straight section. Not sure how much that helps, but it's shaded. Sorry, did this route you're doing a month ago, but wasn't paying too much attention to the road - was chit-chattting with a friend which made the climb magically disappear!

-Tushar


----------



## smw

If I can ride Ill be there. I have a pinched nerve in my neck that has me bed ridden all of this week with no end in site yet.:cryin:


----------



## Guest

ShaneW said:


> Well that is absolutely unacceptable then! If I get passed by a 4 year old pedaling by me I am never riding again!! Hahahahaha. I probably weigh more than both of you put together anyway but even I cant justify that and make it ok. I will go into massive depression and probably hang myself off the shower curtain railing when I get back from that ride:incazzato: :cornut:


Shane, 
We can go out and have a couple of cocktails afterwords to help ease the pain.
Then I will go over to your place and pull down all the curtain rods...


----------



## ShaneW

Sounds like a typical date night for me!
;o)


----------



## ukbloke

Power Play said:


> Shane,
> We can go out and have a couple of cocktails afterwords to help ease the pain.
> Then I will go over to your place and pull down all the curtain rods...


I talked to my 4 year old and she's up for it! In fact she wants to go up "the big hill", so we might be switching to the B group. If we make it up to the top, we'll probably just complete the Felter/Calaveras loop and not the out-and-back by the reservoir. My daughter is really into cycling right now. Her favorite riders are Cavendish, Armstrong, Cancellera ... and Daddy!


----------



## Guest

I'll be there. Just hope that someone is slower up Sierra than me so they can pick the lung I blow out halfway up (and hopefully put it on ice so I can get it on the way back).


----------



## Guest

ShaneW said:


> Sounds like a typical date night for me!
> ;o)


Well, I don't think it's an official date... at least I'm not buying all the drinks...


----------



## ShaneW

Power Play said:


> Well, I don't think it's an official date... at least I'm not buying all the drinks...


Hahaha....ok, we are REALLY going OT here!!! Makes for more fun on the ride though! I am trying to get myself ready for a beat down from a 4 year old girl.....ugh.......there goes that tiny bit of ego I had left!!

Ukbloke - I think we should hook your trailer up to my bike and let your daughter help me up the hill, its only fair!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pmarshall

UKBloke- I also take my daughter on the trail-a-bike but have it connected to an old schwinn 3 spd. Do you have yours on your regular road bike at the seat post? I think my daughter would like the idea of going up there but change her mind after daddy stops to vomit trying to pull her up!  I went for my longest ride on sunday morning up Mt Hamilton and when I got home she asked where I went. I told her that i went to that place up high where we drove to play in the snow. Her eyes were as big as saucers and she said, "Wow daddy just like the guys you watch on TV." I chuckled inside my head and thought, kids are great fun. You can be the meanest daddy one second and a hero the next.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

pmarshall said:


> UKBloke- I also take my daughter on the trail-a-bike but have it connected to an old schwinn 3 spd. Do you have yours on your regular road bike at the seat post? I think my daughter would like the idea of going up there but change her mind after daddy stops to vomit trying to pull her up!  I went for my longest ride on sunday morning up Mt Hamilton and when I got home she asked where I went. I told her that i went to that place up high where we drove to play in the snow. Her eyes were as big as saucers and she said, "Wow daddy just like the guys you watch on TV." I chuckled inside my head and thought, kids are great fun. You can be the meanest daddy one second and a hero the next.


That is classic, and so true about kids being great fun!


----------



## Guest

francois said:


> Do not fear...
> 
> ... the little filipino who climbed the hill in 22 minutes without diress.
> 
> <img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/orngcrsh/SOmV8Xqd0nI/AAAAAAAAAJQ/My4oSkJ8BYY/s800/IMG_5155%20copy.jpg">
> 
> 
> Or his dad who climbed it in 35 minutes...
> 
> ... at 71 years old
> 
> <img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/orngcrsh/SOrxOFH1plI/AAAAAAAAAY4/y9MP5yfQTsU/s800/IMG_5405%20copy.jpg"
> 
> 
> 
> But be afraid ... be very afraid...
> 
> of the LOOK...
> 
> ... by the ponytailed baggy shorts climber.


22 minutes!!! Holy smokin’ 

Since I’ve never been there, I decided to check it out on my motorcycle first Saturday afternoon after my morning bicycle ride. I’m glad I ride a liter bike, because I don’t think a 600 would be able to climb that hill. Sunday, I rode it on my bike. It took me 34 min to climb Sierra (starting at Piedmont and Sierra). The whole time I was thinking, that guy did it in 22 min… guess I’m gonna ride in the “B” group. I actually did a few extra miles because I wasn’t sure where the turn-around point was on Calaveras Rd. Once I got to where all the construction is going on and was within sight of 680, I figured I probably missed the turn-around point. 

I almost got run over by a very large boar that was fighting with another boar and came blasting out of one of the canyons that goes down into the reservoir. It came within a couple feet of me. I don’t know who was more surprised, me or the pig!


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Power Play said:


> 22 minutes!!! Holy smokin’
> 
> Since I’ve never been there, I decided to check it out on my motorcycle first Saturday afternoon after my morning bicycle ride. I’m glad I ride a liter bike, because I don’t think a 600 would be able to climb that hill. Sunday, I rode it on my bike. It took me 34 min to climb Sierra (starting at Piedmont and Sierra). The whole time I was thinking, that guy did it in 22 min… guess I’m gonna ride in the “B” group. I actually did a few extra miles because I wasn’t sure where the turn-around point was on Calaveras Rd. Once I got to where all the construction is going on and was within sight of 680, I figured I probably missed the turn-around point.
> 
> I almost got run over by a very large boar that was fighting with another boar and came blasting out of one of the canyons that goes down into the reservoir. It came within a couple feet of me. I don’t know who was more surprised, me or the pig!


34 minutes seems pretty respectable...guess I'll be doing the B ride with you! Hopefully the wildlife stay off on the woods...


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> 34 minutes seems pretty respectable...guess I'll be doing the B ride with you! Hopefully the wildlife stay off on the woods...


Hey, I'm the A ride leader and I'm 35 minutes up the last time I did that. So you are A. Also, the starting line is the last intersection at the base of the hill.

I'd say sub 40 minute is A ride. Sub 1 hour is B ride. There will be a regroup at the top. 

Did you like the route? It's normally too hot this time of year but we're lucky this year.

fc


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

francois said:


> Hey, I'm the A ride leader and I'm 35 minutes up the last time I did that. So you are A. Also, the starting line is the last intersection at the base of the hill.
> 
> I'd say sub 40 minute is A ride. Sub 1 hour is B ride. There will be a regroup at the top.
> 
> Did you like the route? It's normally too hot this time of year but we're lucky this year.
> 
> fc


Haven't ridden Sierra this year, but did about this time last year. It wasn't too hot, so great weather for climbing. Had to put on the arm warmer and wind vest for the descent down Felter & Calaveras. I haven't been on that stretch of Calaveras past the reservoir and am looking forward to riding it.


----------



## ShaneW

francois said:


> Hey, I'm the A ride leader and I'm 35 minutes up the last time I did that. So you are A. Also, the starting line is the last intersection at the base of the hill.
> 
> I'd say sub 40 minute is A ride. Sub 1 hour is B ride. There will be a regroup at the top.
> 
> Did you like the route? It's normally too hot this time of year but we're lucky this year.
> 
> fc


C ride = sub 1.5 hour??


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ShaneW said:


> C ride = sub 1.5 hour??


C ride = electric assist category up Sierra!! I have one. And I climbed Montebello in 19 minutes with it. Normally 40 minutes. The Cat 3 racers I passed promptly quit racing.

fc


----------



## ukbloke

pmarshall said:


> UKBloke- I also take my daughter on the trail-a-bike but have it connected to an old schwinn 3 spd. Do you have yours on your regular road bike at the seat post?


Originally I only had a seat-post collar that would fit a road bike, so I tried it the first few times on my "beater" aluminium road bike - there's just no way I'm towing a kid on my carbon bike (that's just wrong). I soon figured out that handling was a potential problem because my daughter tends to move her weight from side-to-side. Also the SPD-SL pedals at just a little worrying for emergency stops. So I moved it over to my mountain bike with SPDs and that works great. If we do Sierra Road, those mountain bike gears (eg. 22 x 34) will see a lot of use!



> I think my daughter would like the idea of going up there but change her mind after daddy stops to vomit trying to pull her up!


Well, vomiting on the child would sure be payback time for all those disgusting infant accidents that us parents have to endure!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ukbloke said:


> Originally I only had a seat-post collar that would fit a road bike, so I tried it the first few times on my "beater" aluminium road bike - there's just no way I'm towing a kid on my carbon bike (that's just wrong). I soon figured out that handling was a potential problem because my daughter tends to move her weight from side-to-side. Also the SPD-SL pedals at just a little worrying for emergency stops. So I moved it over to my mountain bike with SPDs and that works great. If we do Sierra Road, those mountain bike gears (eg. 22 x 34) will see a lot of use!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, vomiting on the child would sure be payback time for all those disgusting infant accidents that us parents have to endure!



I see where this is going... alleycat hillclimb TTs! Don't make me go there.


----------



## Guest

francois said:


> Hey, I'm the A ride leader and I'm 35 minutes up the last time I did that. So you are A. Also, the starting line is the last intersection at the base of the hill.
> 
> I'd say sub 40 minute is A ride. Sub 1 hour is B ride. There will be a regroup at the top.
> 
> Did you like the route? It's normally too hot this time of year but we're lucky this year.
> 
> fc


Yeah, I liked the route. It was nice to try something different. I climb Hwy 9 4-5X/week and try to get a ride out to the coast once every weekend (when it's not too cold, foggy, wet...). I like to do a century loop where I descend 84 then ride back up Tunitas. I thought Tunitas was steep, but Sierra makes it look like a highway overpass!

It was actually pretty chilly yesterday morning (which was nice when climbing), but I should have brought arm warmers for the descent down the back side. I had worked up a pretty good sweat on the climb and got pretty cold on the backside. I really like the out & back on Calaveras past the reservoir. It kinda rolls along very well. The climb back up from N of the reservoir is a very mellow 4% and a good pace. There were way more bikes out there than cars. That’s a big change from 9.


----------



## ShaneW

francois said:


> C ride = electric assist category up Sierra!! I have one. And I climbed Montebello in 19 minutes with it. Normally 40 minutes. The Cat 3 racers I passed promptly quit racing.
> 
> fc


I'll take 2!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rox

wish i could make it because this is my back yard, but this ponytailed baggy shorts climber is doing an xc race that day. will try to make the next one for low key practice...


----------



## ratpick

Urgh.. it's a Coe trailwork day but I don't think I can miss out on this RBR ride. I've been dreaming 29:58 since Waterdog Tuesday.

BTW, I'm up for a Welch Creek extension if anyone else is (especially since it's in the next LKHC series)


----------



## ShaneW

So who is confirmed for this ride at this point?

ShaneW - C
Francois - A
Powerplay - A


----------



## CHL

Just got back from OLH/Tunitas loop. Was wonderful weather but had a major flare up of what I think is tendonitis in my right knee. Stopped by Roberts Market for advil. 800mg of Advil never tasted so good!!! I'll have to see but if I can make it, it will be Group B. 

CHL

P.S. Must bring a lady rider up Tunitas Creek. Each time I've ridden where a lady was on the road, she issued a major beat down to everyone. Whoever you were, thank you for express tow!!


----------



## jorgemonkey

Copy & add yourself

*A Group*
Francois
Powerplay

*B Group*


*C Group*
ShaneW
Jorgemonkey


----------



## EBrider

A Group
Francois
Powerplay
EBrider

B Group


C Group
ShaneW
Jorgemonkey


----------



## heythorp

If uK beats me up sierra while trailing his kid with him, I will then start the RBR F group.


----------



## ShaneW

F for FAIL right? hahahaha.....I get a feeling I might need to start getting ready for a beat down by a 4 year old.

Lets just promise to never speak of it after it happens!


----------



## ratpick

A Group
Francois
Powerplay
Ratpick (although A may be a stretch)

B Group


C Group
ShaneW
Jorgemonkey


----------



## alex3780

Copy & add yourself

*A Group*
Francois
Powerplay

*B Group*
alex3780 (me)

*C Group*
ShaneW
Jorgemonkey


----------



## pmarshall

A Group
Francois
Powerplay
Ratpick (although A may be a stretch)
Pmarshall(might die trying)

B Group
Alex3780

C Group
ShaneW
Jorgemonkey


----------



## Francis Cebedo

A Group
Francois
Powerplay
Ratpick (although A may be a stretch)
Pmarshall(might die trying)
Derek
WaitWenie
Ebrider

B Group
Gregg
Alex3780

C Group
Thien
ShaneW
Jorgemonkey


----------



## dutch biker

Bummer, cant make it. If I could I would have brought my daughter as well, she is addicted to the trailer bike


----------



## thien

this is gonna be fun


----------



## gregg

We need more B riders!


----------



## ukbloke

I guess I need to get off the fence. For those worried about being beaten up the hill by a 4 year old girl, she's 5 now. And taking her training seriously. The main issue is nutrition on the bike. She is "goldfish-operated" and will only pedal for snacks. I need to find some system to feed her goldfish snacks without stopping every 5 minutes.

A Group
Francois
Powerplay
Ratpick (although A may be a stretch)
Pmarshall(might die trying)
Derek
WaitWenie
Ebrider

B Group
Gregg
Alex3780
ukbloke + ukgirl

C Group
Thien
ShaneW
Jorgemonkey


----------



## jorgemonkey

ukbloke said:


> She is "goldfish-operated" and will only pedal for snacks. I need to find some system to feed her goldfish snacks without stopping every 5 minutes.


Put a rack on the back of your bike, and tape a big bowl of goldfish to it. Then she'll have to keep up with you in order to eat. Almost the same way planes are refueled in the air.


----------



## thien

gregg said:


> We need more B riders!


And C riders!


----------



## pacificaslim

I'm interested in joining in - group C or B.

BTW, I just read a report of fresh gravel having been laid on Felter Rd., requiring riding of the brakes all the way down from Summit. (http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?678245-Loose-Gravel-on-Felter-Road).


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

I'm in for B ride and trying to convince a friend to come along. It will be interesting if they did just finish laying chip seal on Felter. I rode the Livestrong Challenge earlier this year right after the new chip seal on Uvas and it was sketchy. Throw in a descent and that could be scary. Any confirmation of if the work was done on Felter?


----------



## ShaneW

ukbloke said:


> I guess I need to get off the fence. For those worried about being beaten up the hill by a 4 year old girl, she's 5 now. And taking her training seriously. The main issue is nutrition on the bike. She is "goldfish-operated" and will only pedal for snacks. I need to find some system to feed her goldfish snacks without stopping every 5 minutes.


I literally spit my coffee out when I read this! I'm still laughing! Good stuff UKbloke. BTW - its not really any better being beaten by a 5 year old either. Maybe I can bring bigger or better goldfish than you fuel her with :thumbsup: and she will help tow me up the hill!!!

Crap - now to clean the coffee dribbling down my chin.........


----------



## ShaneW

BTW - Weather looks to be PERFECT on Saturday!!


----------



## WaitWienie

Still on the fence might find myself at the Annadel race this sat. if not I will be there... In the pain cave... 

Chris


----------



## tosa

A Group
Francois
Powerplay
Ratpick (although A may be a stretch)
Pmarshall(might die trying)
Derek
WaitWenie
Ebrider
Tosa

B Group
Gregg
Alex3780
ukbloke + ukgirl

C Group
Thien
ShaneW
Jorgemonkey


----------



## Francis Cebedo

WaitWienie said:


> Still on the fence might find myself at the Annadel race this sat. if not I will be there... In the pain cave...
> 
> Chris


The hammers said it's ok if you're scared of the Sierra beatdown.

fc


----------



## ShaneW

If the B and C group are so small we could combine them and make the B riders push the C riders up the climbs!
;o)


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ShaneW said:


> If the B and C group are so small we could combine them and make the B riders push the C riders up the climbs!
> ;o)



The C group is not doing Sierra. They will go straight to Calaveras road/237. I'll post a map. This way, everybody can do this ride!!!!!

fc


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

A Group
Francois
Powerplay
Ratpick (although A may be a stretch)
Pmarshall(might die trying)
Derek
WaitWenie
Ebrider
Tosa

B Group
Gregg
Alex3780
ukbloke + ukgirl
Mtn2RoadConvert

C Group
Thien
ShaneW
Jorgemonkey


----------



## 2clueless

I'm going to try and survive with the A group......


----------



## Zen_Turtle

Maybe


----------



## bustamove

*Maybe Not Allowed*



Zen_Turtle said:


> Maybe


Just come out and have fun. You know you want to.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

bustamove said:


> Just come out and have fun. You know you want to.


Yep, if you're afraid of commitment, Sierra will spank you. 

You need to to do a real road ride Zen. Well this is not really a real one but it will be more fun.

fc


----------



## ShaneW

francois said:


> The C group is not doing Sierra. They will go straight to Calaveras road/237. I'll post a map. This way, everybody can do this ride!!!!!
> 
> fc


Where's that map you promised FC?? Lets see it........I am committed to coming out so I cant flake now but it would be good to see the route etc anyway. This way I can be prepared for how much whining I will be doing.:thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke

ShaneW said:


> Where's that map you promised FC?? Lets see it........I am committed to coming out so I cant flake now but it would be good to see the route etc anyway. This way I can be prepared for how much whining I will be doing.:thumbsup:


The C route is a simple modification to the A and B route which is already on bikely. Instead of taking Sierra then Felter, you continue on Piedmont and turn right on Calaveras Road. The return trip for all the groups takes exactly that same route but in reverse.


----------



## EBrider

Are all the groups meeting at 8:45, or are C's and B's going off first?


----------



## ukbloke

EBrider said:


> Are all the groups meeting at 8:45, or are C's and B's going off first?


My suggestion is:

A group meets at 8:45am, rolls at 9am
B group meets at 8:30am, rolls at 8:45am
C group meets at 8:45am, rolls at 9am
Arrive earlier if you need more than 15 minutes to prep.

B group needs a 15 minute start so that A group is not waiting too long for the regroup at the top of Sierra. C group has a much easier route so can leave at the same time as A. I guess the obvious place for C group to meet up is at the intersection of Calaveras and Felter, just before the wall.

Francis might want to update the original post with this.


----------



## pisket

I respectfully spank Sierra back! (Basically Kennedy on asphalt, without the final punch, right? )

I promised my mountain biking buddies that road riding would not take away from my mountain bike rides; and we have a tentative Mount Diablo ride the same day.

Ali


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Update on Felter Road. This is now an ultra neutral zone. This is the sketchiest part of the ride and it has just been chip-sealed.

And yes, UK's start time suggestions are perfect. I'll repost instructions.

-------------------

Alto Velo Update: 8-8-10

For anyone who does Sierra-Felter-Calaveras or the reverse,
Felter is now covered in loose pea gravel from end to end.
I saw they'd done the newly asphalted part at the Sierra
side last week, but was a little surprised to see it now
covered all the way to Calaveras today even on the portions
that were not recently re-asphalted.

So although I had a nice cool climb up Sierra, I had a
brake-clutching descent down Felter. And got stuck waiting
for construction work. And then flatted. And then got rained
on (barely, but still).

-----------------

chip seal sucks for the first few weeks after application.
<img src="http://www.kbc.com.my/images/CMS/Product%20trial.jpg">


----------



## Zen_Turtle

I like that 



francois said:


> Update on Felter Road. This is now an ultra neutral zone. This is the sketchiest part of the ride and it has just been chip-sealed.
> 
> And yes, UK's start time suggestions are perfect. I'll repost instructions.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Alto Velo Update: 8-8-10
> 
> For anyone who does Sierra-Felter-Calaveras or the reverse,
> Felter is now covered in loose pea gravel from end to end.
> I saw they'd done the newly asphalted part at the Sierra
> side last week, but was a little surprised to see it now
> covered all the way to Calaveras today even on the portions
> that were not recently re-asphalted.
> 
> So although I had a nice cool climb up Sierra, I had a
> brake-clutching descent down Felter. And got stuck waiting
> for construction work. And then flatted. And then got rained
> on (barely, but still).
> 
> -----------------
> 
> chip seal sucks for the first few weeks after application.
> <img src="http://www.kbc.com.my/images/CMS/Product%20trial.jpg">


----------



## tosa

That AV post was from 8/10. Does anyone know how it is now? I had ridden Uvas soon after the road work and it punctured a hole small enough to not be seen but large enough to cause damage that three tubes in a row burst through. Don't feel like tossing another tire if it's the same on this ride!


----------



## tosa

Alternatively to staggered start times, fast riders can always double back on Sierra. Everyone starts together and more-or-less ends together on the climb.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

tosa said:


> That AV post was from 8/10. Does anyone know how it is now? I had ridden Uvas soon after the road work and it punctured a hole small enough to not be seen but large enough to cause damage that three tubes in a row burst through. Don't feel like tossing another tire if it's the same on this ride!
> 
> Alternatively to staggered start times, fast riders can always double back on Sierra. Everyone starts together and more-or-less ends together on the climb.


The felter report is from today at 2pm. It's fresh! Just like the chipseal.

We're trying to minimize the sitting around, double-back times to around 10 minutes. That's why we have staggered starts. We just do not know the abilities of this group and everyone IS welcome.

And if someone wants to take more than an hour to climb Sierra, that's perfectly fine too. Just get a 30 minute head start.

Also, we are using the double-back idea on Calaveras road. A group will go away to the end and pick up the other groups on the way back.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

pisket said:


> I respectfully spank Sierra back! (Basically Kennedy on asphalt, without the final punch, right? )
> 
> I promised my mountain biking buddies that road riding would not take away from my mountain bike rides; and we have a tentative Mount Diablo ride the same day.
> 
> Ali


Diablo??? Please tell me you at least have some sweet singletrack ride.

You're going to miss the most awesome road jaunt of the year. And there may not be a next one. I'm just sayin...

There's been moooooore than enough advanced notice for this ride. Be there.

fc


----------



## pacificaslim

I don't think I'd want to ride up Summit if my "reward" is to descend through fresh chip seal. So...hopefully I can make it down there to join the "C" group!


----------



## tosa

Maybe I used the wrong term with double-back; just meant descend Sierra once you get to the top and ride back up with whoever's still climbing. The amount of time spent depends on how far you go back down Sierra and how much effort you put on the second climb. But staggered start is fine with me!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Latest Info:
---------------------------


Sierra Road Roadbikereview ride on September 11
Route: Sierra Road, to Calaveras road
Mileage for A route: 3800 foot climb , 40 miles
Time: 8:30-8:45
Place: Penitencia Creek Park parking lot at 3027 Penitencia Creek Road, San Jose, CA.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...8847,-121.8484&spn=0.009241,0.017145&t=h&z=16


Start times and ride leaders are as follows:

A group meets at 8:45am, rolls at 9am - Francis Cebedo
B group meets at 8:30am, rolls at 8:45am - Gregg Kato
C group meets at 8:45am, rolls at 9am - Thien Dinh


A & B Route map is here: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Sierra-Rd-Roadbikereview. The A and B ride will ride similar routes. The A route will ride to the intersection of Calaveras and Welch Creek Road and turn around. They can then pick up the B riders on the way back.

C Route map is here: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Roadbikereview-C-Ride


If you need more time to climb Sierra, just get a bigger head start.

Regroups are at the top of Sierra and at the intersection of Felter and Calaveras.

Caution:
- this is a self supported ride. Bring all your nutrition and tools
- Felter is a scary descent and has just been resurfaced with pebbles. Be very careful.
- Calaveras will be very animated but it is also a very tricky road with lots of tight corners with uneven pavement. Stay on the right side, always.

Timing:
- we will not have a timer for the Sierra climb so if you're interested in your time, please time youself. The markers are the final intersection at the base of the climb to the final crest of the hill.

Riding:
Keep it fun and keep it very very safe. Do not make unexpected moves or stops. And most of all, meet talk to a ton of new folks.

Party:
Please bring food and drink for the post-ride. Do not rush home to take your energy drinks. Let's hang out at the lot with some food and beer. So bring it.

fc


----------



## jorgemonkey

Changed myself to the B group so I can hit up Sierra



Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> A Group
> Francois
> Powerplay
> Ratpick (although A may be a stretch)
> Pmarshall(might die trying)
> Derek
> WaitWenie
> Ebrider
> Tosa
> 
> B Group
> Gregg
> Alex3780
> ukbloke + ukgirl
> Mtn2RoadConvert
> Jorgemonkey <- Moved to B so I can climb Sierra
> 
> C Group
> Thien
> ShaneW


----------



## Francis Cebedo

jorgemonkey said:


> Changed myself to the B group so I can hit up Sierra


That is the spirit. No mountain biking convert should be denied the Sierra Rd high (or low)

It looks like I have a Sierra Road hillclimb race the next day  I may need recovery drink recommendations.

fc


----------



## Gee3

Add me to Thien's C group...


----------



## pisket

francois said:


> Diablo??? Please tell me you at least have some sweet singletrack ride.


Fine! I'm in...  And my buddy tells me that there is very little single track on their ride anyway. (Oooh... Suddenly it's "their" ride, eh? Ha ha!)

Ali


----------



## Francis Cebedo

pisket said:


> Fine! I'm in...  And my buddy tells me that there is very little single track on their ride anyway. (Oooh... Suddenly it's "their" ride, eh? Ha ha!)
> 
> Ali


That is awesome Ali!!!

It's too bad Weinie, Heythorp and Zen are to iscarrred to commit to a little hill with some gravel  

fc


----------



## pisket

I've never ridden Sierra before so I don't know anything about my time; but apparently I am a 26 minute OLH rider as of this morning. Am I an F on Sierra? 

Ali


----------



## ShaneW

pisket said:


> I've never ridden Sierra before so I don't know anything about my time; but apparently I am a 26 minute OLH rider as of this morning. Am I an F on Sierra?
> 
> Ali



Damn!!! you fast guys suck! I reckon are you are "A" for sure!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShaneW

Guys - I gotta tell you, I am not in for this chip-seal riding. Call me what you will - I would love to get in on this ride and meet all of you but I dont want to deal with that chipseal. Is there any chance of a slightly different route that would avoid all of that? Could we move the ride somewhere that would avoid it?

I know its late in the game and I completely understand that the arrangements have been made so I might graciously bow out of this one.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

pisket said:


> I've never ridden Sierra before so I don't know anything about my time; but apparently I am a 26 minute OLH rider as of this morning. Am I an F on Sierra?
> 
> Ali


You are back of the As and front of the Bs. So take your pick.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ShaneW said:


> Guys - I gotta tell you, I am not in for this chip-seal riding. Call me what you will - I would love to get in on this ride and meet all of you but I dont want to deal with that chipseal. Is there any chance of a slightly different route that would avoid all of that? Could we move the ride somewhere that would avoid it?
> 
> I know its late in the game and I completely understand that the arrangements have been made so I might graciously bow out of this one.



Just do the C route. Zero chipseal.

If enough people want to change the route. We can do that. It's gonna suck though as we'll either have descend back down Sierra or we'll have to skip Sierra and do something like Welch Creek at the end of Calaveras Rd.  

We'll send some scouts today too to see how bad and how long the chipseal is.

But if you want us to change the route to avoid chipseal, please speak up now.

The easiest change will be to back down Sierra and do the 'c' route.

fc


----------



## Guest

ShaneW said:


> Guys - I gotta tell you, I am not in for this chip-seal riding. Call me what you will - I would love to get in on this ride and meet all of you but I dont want to deal with that chipseal. Is there any chance of a slightly different route that would avoid all of that? Could we move the ride somewhere that would avoid it?
> 
> I know its late in the game and I completely understand that the arrangements have been made so I might graciously bow out of this one.


I'm completely with Shane on this one. I rode Uvas for the Livestrong ride just after they chip-sealed it and it was like riding on a dirt trail and I ended up w/ several chips in my frame. I'm not a rich guy that can afford to go out and buy a new bike every other week. So, I'd really like to meet all of you and join you for a ride, but there's no chance I'm gonna ride that far on a freshly chip-sealed road. If there's some other route we can take, I'm all in, otherwise...


----------



## Zen_Turtle

Damn, 22 mins?
http://www.strava.com/segments/267053

35ish should be doable for me. In for the B-ride.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Power Play said:


> I'm completely with Shane on this one. I rode Uvas for the Livestrong ride just after they chip-sealed it and it was like riding on a dirt trail and I ended up w/ several chips in my frame. I'm not a rich guy that can afford to go out and buy a new bike every other week. So, I'd really like to meet all of you and join you for a ride, but there's no chance I'm gonna ride that far on a freshly chip-sealed road. If there's some other route we can take, I'm all in, otherwise...


Depends on when the chip seal was layed down. It takes about 2-3 weeks for the cars to pack it down and then a sweeper to come through and pick up the loose gravel. Uvas was pretty bad the first week after but by the third week the surface was pretty nice and paint stripes were applied the following week. If Felter was chip sealed less than 2 weeks ago it might call for some real slow descending. Can't wait to hear the scouting report.


----------



## alex3780

Zen_Turtle said:


> Damn, 22 mins?
> http://www.strava.com/segments/267053
> 
> 35ish should be doable for me. In for the B-ride.


sweet. im doing the B and am shooting for 37ish.


----------



## ShaneW

I just spoke with Greg (PowerPlay) since we are coming out together. He is certainly an "A" rider and I am clearly a C+ rider. I guess we are trying to figure out what to do here. Greg doesnt want to do the short C route but also doesnt want to tide the chipseal crap which I completely understand. That said - we would also really like to come out and meet everyone etc but at this point unless there is a majority vote for a course change we will probably have to meet up with you guys at another ride, hopefully something soon.

I would also like to get at least 40 miles in and it seems the C route is significantly shorter. I certainly cannot justify asking everyone to change plans just for a few people though. Maybe we could organize another "west bay" ride in the near future though?

If there is a potential change of course we will be checking in and join you guys, if not have an awesome ride and hopefully we can join in for a future RBR ride soon.

-Shane


----------



## jorgemonkey

I'd be down with climbing/decending Sierra rd. I'm not sure about the chipseal though. If I wanted to ride bumps/dirt I'd goto Demo.

Plus I rode Sierra about 2 yrs ago with a big group (last time I rode it also). I was on my mtb and carrying a bunch of camera gear. Should be easy on my road bike!


----------



## bustamove

*Scouting Report Will be Posted Soon*



jorgemonkey said:


> I'd be down with climbing/decending Sierra rd. I'm not sure about the chipseal though. If I wanted to ride bumps/dirt I'd goto Demo.
> 
> Plus I rode Sierra about 2 yrs ago with a big group (last time I rode it also). I was on my mtb and carrying a bunch of camera gear. Should be easy on my road bike!


I drove on Felter yesterday and didn't like the conditions. Lots of loose gravel and dust with not enough traffic to dispel the loose stuff by this weekend. I gave Francis my observations and he is out scouting Calaveras and Felter this afternoon.

A report from Franics is forthcoming and some possible reroute options if road conditions are judged too sketchy.


----------



## poff

Enjoy! I am off to the Sierra's on Fri for 3 days of riding 270mi.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Ok, I just came back from the area. From the top of Sierra, there is about a 1 mile twisty descent. The road is fine and is in great shape. And then for a couple of miles, the new chipseal is there all the way to the right turn at Calaveras.

I think it is fine. The road is a bit of up and down and the chipseal is pretty clean and consistent. There are three sweeper trucks there right now working hard to remove the loose top gravel. It should be even better by Saturday.

cleaned up road
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/mhQerlaU36HJ8mRZYjrjCRTaWVtE49I3x-imvgUcmTQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIlvvK3VF3I/AAAAAAAAjaU/CjNqvU5-xME/s800/IMG_0056.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100907?authkey=Gv1sRgCJXQvoG2u5muUA&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-07</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5RgnXzjxrtaB_zXM3_gafxTaWVtE49I3x-imvgUcmTQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIlvwJoePcI/AAAAAAAAjac/xkb_j6x9_5w/s800/IMG_0058.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100907?authkey=Gv1sRgCJXQvoG2u5muUA&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-07</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KsC7Ow2hPJWzD4tGqQc4BRTaWVtE49I3x-imvgUcmTQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIlvuYS1-AI/AAAAAAAAjaQ/FILYkQsV4pA/s800/IMG_0055.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100907?authkey=Gv1sRgCJXQvoG2u5muUA&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-07</a></td></tr></table>

in progress
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/F7IEhVt4og-Y43s61Ba8tBTaWVtE49I3x-imvgUcmTQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIlvyWKfxKI/AAAAAAAAjas/WR9xK2spJvM/s800/IMG_0063.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100907?authkey=Gv1sRgCJXQvoG2u5muUA&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-07</a></td></tr></table>

calaveras road
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/c4vMHqBW6TBUcBZ6X_UlDxTaWVtE49I3x-imvgUcmTQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIlvzQJ7pZI/AAAAAAAAja0/ldzWAXdT6UE/s800/IMG_0065.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100907?authkey=Gv1sRgCJXQvoG2u5muUA&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-07</a></td></tr></table>

predatory bird
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UyQFyroFFDlz_e4RrUIO7BTaWVtE49I3x-imvgUcmTQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIlv2CSkNgI/AAAAAAAAjbI/hTIUY7_aLOo/s800/IMG_0070.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100907?authkey=Gv1sRgCJXQvoG2u5muUA&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-07</a></td></tr></table>

it would screech like in the movies.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/yoD5bI5VdeBsKtiP8J-9ohTaWVtE49I3x-imvgUcmTQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIlv2R4CHhI/AAAAAAAAjbM/OnIr0kwLpzc/s800/IMG_0071.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100907?authkey=Gv1sRgCJXQvoG2u5muUA&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-07</a></td></tr></table>




My recommendation is to proceed as planned. But if most folks want to come back down Sierra, speak now.

fc


----------



## kwc

C Group!


----------



## thien

kwc said:


> C Group!


We got a celebrity in the house for Saturday's ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke

There is no way that I'm coming back down Sierra Road. With the contraption that I'll be riding, we'd probably jack-knife for sure! If Francis drove that pristine car over that, I can't see any problem for me. But I will be on a mountain bike! I suppose I will have to make some effort to protect the daughter though, otherwise she'll have a layer of chip-seal stuck all over her face, which wouldn't go down too well with the missus.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

thien said:


> We got a celebrity in the house for Saturday's ride! :thumbsup:


Liz Hatch is coming?

Here is the A ride stats and chart. The B ride won't dip down the valley at Mile 18 so take out 600 feet of climbing and a few miles.

Distance 44.1 mi Elevation Gain 4,237 ft
Elapsed Time 03:26:13 Moving Time03:13:53 Resting Time00:12:20
Average Speed 13.7 mph

http://www.strava.com/rides/170715
fc


----------



## pmarshall

Plans changed and I will only be able to bomb up sierra with you guys then have to turn around. Isn't being married just the best????


----------



## jorgemonkey

Sounds good to me.

Is there going to be a big regroup somewhere on the ride? Depending on my mood I may switch from the B -> C group later in the ride.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

jorgemonkey said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Is there going to be a big regroup somewhere on the ride? Depending on my mood I may switch from the B -> C group later in the ride.


Do you need a mood ring??

Regroups will be 
Top of Sierra
Felter and Calaveras intersection
Top of Calaveras before the descent to Welch Creek.

fc


----------



## jorgemonkey

francois said:


> Do you need a mood ring??
> 
> fc


Depends on my mood


----------



## Francis Cebedo

jorgemonkey said:


> Depends on my mood


Yes, it is time to ride. This thing has been analyzed to death already so it is time to pedal. It's going to be awesome so everyone come out.

fc


----------



## Zen_Turtle

pmarshall said:


> Isn't being married just the best????


it seemed like a great idea at the time....


----------



## 2clueless

I'm going white water rafting......so I am out sadly.


----------



## heythorp

OK I am in. Just got back from Yosemite and I don't feel like racing annandale. I am probably going to ride in the B group. I know there is going to be a good draft behind UK.


----------



## ukbloke

heythorp said:


> OK I am in. Just got back from Yosemite and I don't feel like racing annandale. I am probably going to ride in the B group. I know there is going to be a good draft behind UK.


Cool, it'll be good to see you there. But there won't be much of a draft at 5mph.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Sorry to hear that pmarshall.

Great to hear Heythorp. Did Half Dome kick your ass?

Zen, your wife's gonna kick yo ass 



2clueless said:


> I'm going white water rafting......so I am out sadly.


What? Did your wife make plans for you too?  

fc


----------



## heythorp

francois said:


> Sorry to hear that pmarshall.
> 
> Great to hear Heythorp. Did Half Dome kick your ass?
> 
> Zen, your wife's gonna kick yo ass
> 
> 
> What? Did your wife make plans for you too?
> 
> fc



It wasn't half dome, it was the 6 hours of hiking after half dome to glacier point and then down to the valley and back to camp.

9:33:27 
24 miles
average heart rate 136.
Max 185

I put in one effort that lasted 14:44 
average heart rate 176
max 185. 
This was the mist trail to get to the top of vernal falls at 5:30 in the morning. 

Maybe I will do the c ride. I did my elevation for the week


----------



## heythorp

2clueless said:


> I'm going white water rafting......so I am out sadly.



Hmm that sounds like fun. Where and is there any water flowing this time of year out here?


----------



## WaitWienie

Couldn't get the time off work for Annadel looks like I'll be there... See you all in the morning... I think Ill ride with the B group...  J/K I'll suffer with you guys up front.

Chris


----------



## Zen_Turtle

francois said:


> Zen, your wife's gonna kick yo ass
> 
> 
> What? Did your wife make plans for you too?
> 
> fc


I'm already a permanent resident of the dog house....


----------



## heythorp

So anyone interested in riding over from the RWC area? 

Anyone have a good safe route to get there? Looking at the map and not being from the area not sure of where to head after you get to PA.


----------



## Guest

francois said:


> Here is the A ride stats and chart. The B ride won't dip down the valley at Mile 18 so take out 600 feet of climbing and a few miles.
> 
> Distance 44.1 mi Elevation Gain 4,237 ft
> Elapsed Time 03:26:13 Moving Time03:13:53 Resting Time00:12:20
> Average Speed 13.7 mph
> 
> http://www.strava.com/rides/170715
> fc


Hey that's my ride from 2 weeks ago! 

Keep in mind, I went a couple miles past the turn-around point on the Calaveras out-and-back because I wasn't sure where it was. Also, I kept a pretty mellow pace since I didn't know the roads and I just wanted to check out the scenery. So you can easily cut 10-15 min off my time if you push a bit and get a pace line going.


----------



## 2clueless

heythorp said:


> Hmm that sounds like fun. Where and is there any water flowing this time of year out here?


I am not sure completely... I was kind of taking out by surprise with this "forced" invitation.



francois said:


> What? Did your wife make plans for you too?
> 
> fc


sadly no, its even worst it was my sister who made the plan for me.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

heythorp said:


> So anyone interested in riding over from the RWC area?


No...


----------



## ratpick

I'm not 100% so I'm going to switch to the B group. 

I gave blood this week, for the first time in a few years, wondering what the effect would be on my cycling. Yesterday, I was climbing Page Mill at close to full pace and about half-way up suddenly came over dizzy and nauseous and had to lie down for a few mins. Apparently, I miss all those red blood cells 

So I figure I'm good to do the Sierra climb, but need to not go at 100%.


----------



## sometimerider

ratpick said:


> I'm not 100% so I'm going to switch to the B group.
> 
> I gave blood this week, for the first time in a few years, wondering what the effect would be on my cycling. Yesterday, I was climbing Page Mill at close to full pace and about half-way up suddenly came over dizzy and nauseous and had to lie down for a few mins. Apparently, I miss all those red blood cells
> 
> So I figure I'm good to do the Sierra climb, but need to not go at 100%.


Well, the Red Cross generally won't let you give blood until 6 weeks later. So they expect there is some effect for a long time.

However, I give blood (for an excess iron problem) every 2 weeks. My doctor doesn't want me to ride the same day I get leached, but, for me, 1 or 2 days later doesn't seem to be a problem.

HTFU


----------



## Dr_John

I'm in. See you there.


----------



## jorgemonkey

So looking at the map, is it best to park off Stonecrest Way and meet at the corner of that street & penitencia Creek Rd?


----------



## Francis Cebedo

jorgemonkey said:


> So looking at the map, is it best to park off Stonecrest Way and meet at the corner of that street & penitencia Creek Rd?


*

The old directions were wrong!

Meeting place is here. This is a big parking lot that can fit a few dozen cars. Berryessa is an exit off highway 680

3094 Berryessa Rd, San Jose, CA.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...101,-121.852584&spn=0.007373,0.01236&t=h&z=17

Be there by 8:30 so you can meet everyone!!

*


edit: fixed per Ukbloke


----------



## nowatt

I'll join, will bring son also. He won't be happy, doesn't know how hard Sierra is


----------



## Gee3

Thanks! Glad I checked the thread one last time!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Please pass by the original address I stated if you have time and sweep up any one of our group that might be there.


----------



## pmarshall

That was a fun ride for the short time I was out. I set my new best time up Sierra of 28:50. Nice to see some people up front to keep me motivated to try and catch them. Of course I knew there wasn't much chance of that but it was worth hoping for. Glad we did that climb early because it seemed to get quite hot later on in the sunshine. Nice to meet most of you and hope to ride again with all of you. 

Paul


----------



## jorgemonkey

Good ride today everyone. I ended up making it up Sierra in 36:45 according to my GPS. It was definitely easier on the road bike than on my MTB.


----------

